# Salgados Lake



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, we went to the Salgados Lake yesterday and wondered why the water level is so extremely low?

I know that the land has been earmarked for development, does this mean that the water level is already being lowered in anticipation of that or is this something that is occurring naturally, does anyone know please?

Even with the water at such a low level the variety of birds there was very satisfying - purple swamp hen, snipe, stork, spoonbill, lapwing, little grebe, great egret, little owl, red legged partridge, hoopoe, to mention just a few.

What an incredible loss if they do let this fantastic reserve get covered in concrete or golf course.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

As far as I know Salgados lake is a nature reserve so shouldn't be built on. The sand dunes between the lagoon and the sea are also a protected reserve which is why the paths are raised up on wooden boardwalks.
We were there last winter which according to the local paper was the driest winter on record - which may have something to do with the water level.
I think though it is a salt water lagoon that requires a very high tide to top it up.
Given the state of the Portuguese economy I don't imagine there will be the money available for any large scale speculative developments for quite a few years. The Salgados Golf development next door had run out of money and all work stopped last winter. I don;t know if/when it will ever restart.
It's one of our favourite places on the Algarve.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The lake has been at a low level for the past two years as far as I know. We have visited for the last two winters and it has not changed much. We were told at one time that the local sewage plant emptied (clean) water into the lake but that this had now changed.

May well be there tomorrow.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Having visited I can confirm that the water level is indeed very low. There are channels of water but much of the lake is now a mud flat. The Gale end where it connects with the sea looks little changed but it looks as though the water level is down by about a foot overall.

However the bird watching is still good. We saw Golden Plover, Lapwing, Little Grebe, Snipe, Bluethroat, Purple Swamp Hen and Peregrine Falcon amongst others.

The low level was, I hope, a consequence of the low rainfall last winter. We have been past one or two reservoirs on our journey down that were lacking in water. Rain needed (but only at night please)   

JohnW


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

All of Southern Portugal has been experiencing drought conditions for going on two years now.. My mate went to Markadia a month ago and the Barragem there was very low, it was low for us in Jan Feb this year the lowest I had seen it. This Barragem at Markadia is used for irrigation and not drinking water.

My mate Chris who lives in V N Cerveira in the North of Portugal, has along with the population round him that lives in the wooded hills, been extending the fire break round their houses and forming dams if they can and the such, to store water from any streams so the fire brigade has enough water to try and save their properties when there is a Forrest fire which they have had loads more than usual...

And Chris lives in an enormous log cabin type property, plenty of wood there to go up. :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for t he info guys, on asking the reception at Camping ARmcao de Pera they say that two rivers feed the lake and they have been very low for some time.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Loved this area when we visited a coupe of years ago, John had some enjoyable golf at the club, and we cycled quite a bit.
Armacao one of my favourite places, especially the fish restaurants.

Sue


----------

